# كُنْتُ تَعِبًا فَبَقَيْتُ في المَنْزِلِ



## Ibn Nacer

Hello,

In this example from Larousse, what type of fâ- is it ?
Dans cet exemple tiré du Larousse, quel type de fâ- est-ce ?

كُنْتُ تَعِبًا فَبَقَيْتُ في المَنْزِلِ
J'étais fatigué,* alors* je suis resté à la maison
​Merci.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre la question. Je dirais que la particule  فَ    est une coordination reliant deux verbes ou deux phrases .  Sa traduction qui peut varier selon le contexte . On choisit le plus souvent entre_ et_, _mais_, _alors_, _donc_ ou simplement une ponctuation.Dans cette phrase on pourrait aussi dire_ donc ._


----------



## abdalhamid

السلام عليكم 

Je pense que c'est فاء السببية

http://www.reefnet.gov.sy/education/kafaf/Adawat/Alfaa.htm


----------



## Ibn Nacer

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre la question. Je dirais que la particule  فَ    est une coordination reliant deux verbes ou deux phrases .  Sa traduction qui peut varier selon le contexte . On choisit le plus souvent entre_ et_, _mais_, _alors_, _donc_ ou simplement une ponctuation.Dans cette phrase on pourrait aussi dire_ donc ._





abdalhamid said:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> Je pense que c'est فاء السببية
> 
> http://www.reefnet.gov.sy/education/kafaf/Adawat/Alfaa.htm


Merci pour vos réponses, je continue de réfléchir.

Sinon pour le sens de "mais" aurais-tu un exemple ?


----------



## cherine

abdalhamid said:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> Je pense que c'est فاء السببية
> 
> http://www.reefnet.gov.sy/education/kafaf/Adawat/Alfaa.htm


Dans ce lien, j'ai trouvé: يسميها النحاة الفاء الرابطة للجواب .
Plus d'exemples ici.


----------



## Arabic Guru

Ibn Nacer said:


> كُنْتُ تَعِبًا فَبَقَيْتُ في المَنْزِلِ​


 It should be: فَبَقِيتُ
​


abdalhamid said:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> Je pense que c'est فاء السببية



*أظن أنّ فاء السببية تنصب الفعل المضارع، والفعل هنا ماض: بَقِيَ*




cherine said:


> Dans ce lien, j'ai trouvé: يسميها النحاة الفاء الرابطة للجواب .




*أين الشرط وجوابه؟ أين أداة الشرط؟  

Link
*


----------



## cherine

معك حق.

هل ترى أنها فاء العطف؟ انظر من نفس الصفحة أيضًا:

تَرِد الفاء على ثلاثة وجوه: ¨ *الوجه الأول*: *العاطفة*. وتفيد [*الترتيب مع التعقيب*] نحو: [دخل خالدٌ *فزهيرٌ*]. فالترتيب: دخول خالدٍ أولاً؛ والتعقيب: دخول زهيرٍ عقب خالد بلا مهلة(1). وقد تفيد معهما *[التسبيب]*، وذلك أن يكون ما قبلها سبباً فيما بعدها نحو: [فوكزه موسى *فقضى* عليه] (2) (القصص 28/15)​


----------



## Arabic Guru

cherine said:


> معك حق.
> 
> هل ترى أنها فاء العطف؟ انظر من نفس الصفحة أيضًا:
> 
> تَرِد الفاء على ثلاثة وجوه: ¨ *الوجه الأول*: *العاطفة*. وتفيد [*الترتيب مع التعقيب*] نحو: [دخل خالدٌ *فزهيرٌ*]. فالترتيب: دخول خالدٍ أولاً؛ والتعقيب: دخول زهيرٍ عقب خالد بلا مهلة(1). وقد تفيد معهما *[التسبيب]*، وذلك أن يكون ما قبلها سبباً فيما بعدها نحو: [فوكزه موسى *فقضى* عليه] (2) (القصص 28/15)​



شكراً لك cherine
هي كما أجاب الدكتور الفاضل عبد الرحمن 
الفاء عاطفةٌ للترتيب والتعقيب 
Link


----------



## cherine

عفوًا، أخي.

اتفقنا إذن أنها فاء العطف. لكن أظن أنها تفيد التسبيب (مثلما ورد في الصفحة التي أشرتُ إليها) لأن ما قبلها (كنت تعبًا) سببٌ فيما بعدها (بقيتُ في المنزل)


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Arabic Guru said:


> It should be: فَبَقِيتُ
> ​


Thank you.



Arabic Guru said:


> *أظن أنّ فاء السببية تنصب الفعل المضارع، والفعل هنا ماض: بَقِيَ*


After this particle (*فاء السببية*), it is not possible that there is a verb in the past? 




Arabic Guru said:


> شكراً لك cherine
> هي كما أجاب الدكتور الفاضل عبد الرحمن
> الفاء عاطفةٌ للترتيب والتعقيب
> Link





cherine said:


> عفوًا، أخي.
> 
> اتفقنا إذن أنها فاء العطف. لكن أظن أنها تفيد التسبيب (مثلما ورد في الصفحة التي أشرتُ إليها) لأن ما قبلها (كنت تعبًا) سببٌ فيما بعدها (بقيتُ في المنزل)


Yes I also think it is this particle (الفاء عاطفةٌ للترتيب والتعقيب). 

But I also think (like Cherine) that this particle may in some cases express the consequence (what is before the particle is a cause and what is after the particle is a consequence).

It would therefore the particle الفاء عاطفة للترتيب والتعقيب والتسبيب.

But the name فاء التسبيب does not seem to be recognized by everyone. It seems there is a confusion between the two particles (فاء التسبيب and  فاء السببية)

But in the link the two particles are recognized and the difference is explained:
انظر أحكام ما قبل فاء السببية وما بعدها، في بحث [نصب الفعل المضارع (92)]. واعلَم أنّ بين فاء التسبيب (كما يسمّيها المالقيّ) وبين فاء السببية، اتّفاقاً وافتراقاً. فهما يتّفقان في أنّ ما قبلهما كليهما سببٌ فيما بعدهما، ويفترقان في أنّ التي بعدها مضارعٌ منصوبٌ هي فاء السببية، وأنّ ما عدا ذالك هو فاء التسبيب​Source : http://www.reefnet.gov.sy/education/kafaf/Adawat/Alfaa.htm

What do you think?


----------



## cherine

I think it is فاء التسبيب because what precedes it is the cause of what follows it, and the verb following it is in the past (so it can't be فاء السببية).

In other words, it is فاء العطف as we all agree, but its function is not الترتيب والتعقيب (sequence) but التسبيب (causality).


----------



## Arabic Guru

cherine said:


> I think it is فاء التسبيب because what precedes it is the cause of what follows it, and the verb following it is in the past (so it can't be فاء السببية).
> 
> In other words, it is فاء العطف as we all agree, but its function is not الترتيب والتعقيب (sequence) but التسبيب (causality).



 Can you tell me what is the difference between السببية  التسبيب التعليل


----------



## cherine

I can't. Just check Ibn Nacer's post. I didn't even know there are 2 terms سببية and تسبيب . As for تعليل , I don't think there's a فاء التعليل , but if there's one, I would love to learn about it.

What matters here is: what kind of فاء we're having here, and I think we all agreed it's a فاء العطف . We disagreed on its role: الترتيب والتعقيب or التسبيب , but I don't think this is a huge problem.


----------



## Arabic Guru

Ibn Nacer said:


> Thank you.
> 
> After this particle (*فاء السببية*), it is not possible that there is a verb in the past?



فاء السببية تكون دائماً مرتبطة بالفعل المضارع ويكون الفعل المضارع منصوباً بعدها بـ "أن" مضمرة وجوباً


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Arabic Guru said:


> فاء السببية تكون دائماً مرتبطة بالفعل المضارع ويكون الفعل المضارع منصوباً بعدها بـ "أن" مضمرة وجوباً


Thank you.


----------



## cherine

Arabic Guru said:


> فاء السببية تكون دائماً مرتبطة بالفعل المضارع ويكون الفعل المضارع منصوباً بعدها بـ "أن" مضمرة وجوباً



اسمح لي أن أختلف معك.

مثال من نفس الصفحة التي أشرت إليها آنفًا:
وقد تفيد معهما *[التسبيب]*، وذلك أن يكون ما قبلها سبباً فيما بعدها نحو: ]فوكزه موسى *فقضى* عليه] (2)http://forum.wordreference.com/#_ftn2 (القصص 28/15)


----------



## Arabic Guru

ركّزي استاذة شيرين
هو سأل تحديداً عن الفاء السببية وامكانية ارتباطها بـ الفعل الماضي فكان جوابي أعلاه


> After this particle (*فاء السببية*), it is not possible that there is a verb in the past






> *حكم*: قد يكون قبل الفاء المفيدة للتسبيب نفيٌ أو طلب، فينتصب الفعل *المضارع* بعدها، نحو: لا تُقَصِّرْ *فتندَمَ*. وتُسمّى في هذه الحال: *فاء السببية*





> واعلَم أنّ بين فاء التسبيب (كما يسمّيها المالقيّ) وبين  فاء السببية، اتّفاقاً وافتراقاً. فهما يتّفقان في أنّ ما قبلهما كليهما  سببٌ فيما بعدهما، ويفترقان في أنّ التي بعدها مضارعٌ منصوبٌ هي فاء  السببية، وأنّ ما عدا ذالك هو فاء التسبيب


----------



## cherine

تمام. في دي معاك حق.


----------

